# Full HBO schedule for Elizabeth I's 2 parts



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

The Tribune Media Service data for _Elizabeth I_ is not detailed enough for TiVo's season passes to work. My SP picked up 8 or 9 shows to record, when in fact there are only 2 parts. In the following schedule from hbo.com, all times are EDT.

 Elizabeth I, Part 1  104 minutes

Sat 4/22 08:00 pm  HBO - East
Sat 4/22 08:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Sat 4/22 08:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Sat 4/22 11:00 pm  HBO - West
Sat 4/22 11:00 pm  HBO HD - West
Sat 4/22 11:00 pm  HBO Latino - West
Sun 4/23 01:00 am  HBO2 - East
Sun 4/23 04:00 am  HBO2 - West
Sun 4/23 02:00 pm  HBO - East
Sun 4/23 02:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Sun 4/23 02:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Sun 4/23 05:00 pm  HBO - West
Sun 4/23 05:00 pm  HBO HD - West
Sun 4/23 05:00 pm  HBO Latino - West
Mon 4/24 06:15 pm  HBO - East
Mon 4/24 06:15 pm  HBO Latino - East
Mon 4/24 06:15 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Mon 4/24 09:15 pm  HBO - West
Mon 4/24 09:15 pm  HBO HD - West
Mon 4/24 09:15 pm  HBO Latino - West
Tue 4/25 09:00 pm  HBO - East
Tue 4/25 09:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Tue 4/25 09:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Wed 4/26 12:00 am  HBO - West
Wed 4/26 12:00 am  HBO HD - West
Wed 4/26 12:00 am  HBO Latino - West
Wed 4/26 04:20 am  HBO - East
Wed 4/26 04:20 am  HBO Latino - East
Wed 4/26 04:20 am  *HBO HD* - East
Wed 4/26 07:20 am  HBO - West
Wed 4/26 07:20 am  HBO HD - West
Wed 4/26 07:20 am  HBO Latino - West
Wed 4/26 09:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Thu 4/27 12:00 am  HBO2 - West
Sun 4/30 11:00 pm  HBO - East
Sun 4/30 11:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Mon 5/01 02:00 am  HBO - West
Mon 5/01 02:00 am  HBO HD - West
Wed 5/03 10:00 pm  HBO - East
Wed 5/03 10:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Thu 5/04 01:00 am  HBO - West
Thu 5/04 01:00 am  HBO Latino - West
Fri 5/05 04:15 pm  HBO Signature - East
Fri 5/05 07:15 pm  HBO Signature - West
Sun 5/07 08:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Sun 5/07 11:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Sat 5/13 04:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Sat 5/13 07:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Mon 5/15 11:45 pm  HBO - East
Mon 5/15 11:45 pm  HBO Latino - East
Tue 5/16 02:45 am  HBO - West
Tue 5/16 02:45 am  HBO Latino - West
Wed 5/17 11:00 pm  HBO Signature - East
Thu 5/18 02:00 am  HBO Signature - West
Thu 5/18 09:30 am  HBO2 - East
Thu 5/18 12:30 pm  HBO2 - West
Sun 5/21 09:00 am  HBO Signature - East
Sun 5/21 12:00 pm  HBO Signature - West
Sun 5/21 09:00 pm  HBO Signature - East
Mon 5/22 12:00 am  HBO Signature - West
Wed 5/24 12:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Wed 5/24 03:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Wed 5/24 11:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Thu 5/25 02:00 am  HBO2 - West
Tue 5/30 04:15 pm  HBO2 - East
Tue 5/30 07:15 pm  HBO2 - West

 Elizabeth I, Part 2  107 minutes

Mon 4/24 08:00 pm  HBO - East
Mon 4/24 08:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Mon 4/24 08:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Mon 4/24 11:00 pm  HBO Latino - West
Mon 4/24 11:00 pm  HBO - West
Mon 4/24 11:00 pm  HBO HD - West
Tue 4/25 01:00 am  HBO2 - East
Tue 4/25 04:00 am  HBO2 - West
Wed 4/26 11:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Thu 4/27 02:00 am  HBO2 - West
Thu 4/27 09:00 pm  HBO - East
Thu 4/27 09:00 pm  *HBO HD* - East
Fri 4/28 12:00 am  HBO - West
Fri 4/28 12:00 am  HBO HD - West
Fri 4/28 04:25 am  HBO - East
Fri 4/28 04:25 am  HBO Latino - East
Fri 4/28 04:25 am  *HBO HD* - East
Fri 4/28 07:25 am  HBO Latino - West
Fri 4/28 07:25 am  HBO - West
Fri 4/28 07:25 am  HBO HD - West
Fri 4/28 08:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Fri 4/28 11:00 pm  HBO Latino - West
Mon 5/01 11:00 pm  HBO - East
Mon 5/01 11:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Tue 5/02 02:00 am  HBO Latino - West
Tue 5/02 02:00 am  HBO - West
Fri 5/05 06:00 pm  HBO Signature - East
Fri 5/05 09:00 pm  HBO Signature - West
Sun 5/07 10:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Mon 5/08 01:00 am  HBO2 - West
Wed 5/10 10:00 pm  HBO - East
Wed 5/10 10:00 pm  HBO Latino - East
Thu 5/11 01:00 am  HBO Latino - West
Thu 5/11 01:00 am  HBO - West
Sat 5/13 06:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Sat 5/13 09:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Tue 5/16 01:35 am  HBO - East
Tue 5/16 01:35 am  HBO Latino - East
Tue 5/16 04:35 am  HBO - West
Tue 5/16 04:35 am  HBO Latino - West
Thu 5/18 12:50 am  HBO Signature - East
Thu 5/18 03:50 am  HBO Signature - West
Fri 5/19 09:00 am  HBO2 - East
Fri 5/19 12:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Thu 5/25 12:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Thu 5/25 03:00 pm  HBO2 - West
Thu 5/25 11:30 pm  HBO2 - East
Fri 5/26 02:30 am  HBO2 - West
Sun 5/28 09:00 am  HBO Signature - East
Sun 5/28 12:00 pm  HBO Signature - West
Sun 5/28 09:00 pm  HBO Signature - East
Mon 5/29 12:00 am  HBO Signature - West
Tue 5/30 06:00 pm  HBO2 - East
Tue 5/30 09:00 pm  HBO2 - West

 BTW, who gets HBO HD West?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Syzygy said:


>  BTW, who gets HBO HD West?


Minneapolis Time-Warner does...


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks for posting this note, I was just popping in here to post a note whining a bit about the guide data for this on. For some reason, the current guide data just shows "Elizabeth I" for both part 1 and part 2, which makes it tough to set up anything other than a manual recording to catch the second part.

I hope folks see the notes early and adjust accordingly, and I wish that the folks responsible for the guide data would update it post haste!

I could also note that I had to hunt around a little bit to find an airing of part 2 that wouldn't conflict with other recordings I already had scheduled. Biggest hassle being trying to find part 2 on HBOH (hi-def). Thursday at 9pm looks like my winner for that.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Bumping this one again, and hoping that someone bumps it before Monday when part 2 airs.


----------

